# Como conectar correctamente optoacoplador 4n25 a las salidas del puerto paralelo



## franklinrony (Ago 6, 2013)

Muy buenos dias, estoy iniciandome en la programacion del puerto paralelo, de momento ya pude enviar correctamente lod datos de una interfaz creada en visual basic hacia un arreglo sencillo de diodos leds,leyendo me he dado cuenta que conectar directamente las salidas al circuito puede ser un poco riesgoso en caso de que haya una corriente de regreso hacia el puerto paralelo, investigando tambien encontre que por medio de optoacopladores se puede lograr proteger el puerto paralelo de daños.

encontre este circuito






tengo algunas dudas en ese circuito los catodos del optoacoplador están referenciados a tierra, y en las salidas del puerto paralelo de los pines 18 a 25 también son tierra, deben ir unidas las dos tierras? del lado de los transistores de los colectores van al vcc que seria el voltaje provisto de una fuente regulable externa en ese caso tambien la fuente tendria una referencia a tierra, seria correcto unir el tierra del puerto paralelo, el de los cátodos y el de los transistores como una solare referencia? en mi caso usaria un 4n25 por que es el que se comercializa en mi pais segunla hoja tecnica la base tambien tiene un pin de conexion, se dejaria al aire ?

gracias por sus respuestas ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2013)

Si y no.
Si usas un optoacoplador lo primero es usar dos fuentes, de lo contrario no haces nada.
Lo del lado del PC estará conectado a GND y VCC del pc y lo del lado exterior estará conectado a GND y VCC de la fuente externa que emplees.


----------



## franklinrony (Ago 6, 2013)

Gracias me has aclarado la duda sobre si las tres "tierras" iban unidas pero solo seria la del puerto paralelo con los catodos y la de los transistores entonces quedaría separada.
la ultima duda seria, si fuese un 4n25, segun su hoja tecnica tiene un pin para la base





en ese caso el pin 6 quedaria sin conectar?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2013)

No, yo no he dicho eso.
A la GND del PC va lo que va conectado al PC; los cátodos 1 y 2 y los emisores 3 y 4

A la GND de la calle van el resto de tierras.

Si las unes para ahorrarte una fuente externa quita los optoacopladores que ahorrarás mas ya que pierden su función.

Si, el pin 6 yo nunca lo he conectado aunque he visto montajes que lo usan.


----------

